# Ben Carson Meltdown: "Can you turn her mic off?"



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

Trump's surrogates are failing right and left.  A segment on Morning Joe a few minutes ago has Carson getting angry and asking that Katy Kay's mic be turned off when she pressed him for explanations of Trump's sexual allegations.  Wow, the Sleepy dwarf turned into Grumpy!

If I can find the segment on YT or elsewhere I will post it here.

Updated: 

‘Can You Turn Her Microphone Off Please?!’: This Ben Carson Interview Goes From Nuts to Nuclear

Morning Joe Erupts After Ben Carson Asks for Katty Kay’s Mic to Be Cut


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 14, 2016)

You must be racist talking about a black man like that


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> You must be racist talking about a black man like that



You just admitted you're a racist by your own standards and you don't even know it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 14, 2016)

Liberals have the path down pat.  They scream over the other person then get outraged when told to shut up.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> You must be racist talking about a black man like that



Ha!  You are bringing up his race and I'm a racist?  No, my implication, little "Pumpkin", is that he is being sexist.  Now trot out your other screen name and give your self a gold star.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Trump's surrogates are failing right and left.  A segment on Morning Joe a few minutes ago has Carson getting angry and asking that Katy Kay's mic be turned off when she pressed him for explanations of Trump's sexual allegations.  Wow, the Sleepy dwarf turned into Grumpy!
> 
> If I can find the segment on YT or elsewhere I will post it here.



It's probably on MSNBC.com.  Just one more phoney Christian.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Liberals have the path down pat.  They scream over the other person then get outraged when told to shut up.



Kay wasn't screaming.  You don't even know what I'm talking about and you're judging


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 14, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Liberals have the path down pat.  They scream over the other person then get outraged when told to shut up.



You saw the segment?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 14, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > You must be racist talking about a black man like that
> ...



No I was pointing out what  you  asshats do when someone dares to criticize Obungles. Of course you're too stupid to grasp it


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's surrogates are failing right and left.  A segment on Morning Joe a few minutes ago has Carson getting angry and asking that Katy Kay's mic be turned off when she pressed him for explanations of Trump's sexual allegations.  Wow, the Sleepy dwarf turned into Grumpy!
> ...



Yes, Morning Joe


----------



## bodecea (Oct 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> You must be racist talking about a black man like that


I find that to be quite the Ironic Alt-Rightie reply.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Now you're trolling again.  That's what you do.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 14, 2016)

It took these phoney RW Christians about 1 minute to 'forgive' Trump when the accounts of his wrongdoings came out.

How many of them would you guess have forgiven Bill Clinton?  

lol, is the Bible Republican?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



RWnuts have been calling anyone who criticized Carson a racist ever since he got into politics.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 14, 2016)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > You must be racist talking about a black man like that
> ...



Nobody cares what you find ironic.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You are off topic.  This isn't about President Obama, this is about Carson being interviewed about Drumpf.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 14, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Sort of like left loons calling anyone who criticizes Obungles a racist? See where this is going Dumb Deer? LOL You really are stupid


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 14, 2016)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



You're funny talking about off topic.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


 

Speaking of a stupid failure to grasp things, when you log on here, you may see posts you don't like or want to see.  Could you be a bit more mature perhaps?  I've never seen more than two or three birdbath deep childish sentences from you per post.  Ever.  Could you up your game a bit please?  Surely you have more than this to offer, please?


----------



## BlueGin (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Trump's surrogates are failing right and left.  A segment on Morning Joe a few minutes ago has Carson getting angry and asking that Katy Kay's mic be turned off when she pressed him for explanations of Trump's sexual allegations.  Wow, the Sleepy dwarf turned into Grumpy!
> 
> If I can find the segment on YT or elsewhere I will post it here.


People actually watch Morning Joe? Must just be lib basement dwellers. Most people work.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


And yet, you replied.   I find that to be odd, if "nobody cares".


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 14, 2016)

I saw the show. Carson melted down like butter in a hot skillet. He said morality was important, but only after the election. It's nothing more than a distraction for now.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 14, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's surrogates are failing right and left.  A segment on Morning Joe a few minutes ago has Carson getting angry and asking that Katy Kay's mic be turned off when she pressed him for explanations of Trump's sexual allegations.  Wow, the Sleepy dwarf turned into Grumpy!
> ...


Believe it or not, some people work different times....different days.    Strange, I know.  But it happens.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 14, 2016)

I do not forgive Trump anything.   It's not his fault so many bogus claims have been fabricated.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's surrogates are failing right and left.  A segment on Morning Joe a few minutes ago has Carson getting angry and asking that Katy Kay's mic be turned off when she pressed him for explanations of Trump's sexual allegations.  Wow, the Sleepy dwarf turned into Grumpy!
> ...



Attack the messenger since you can't defend Carson.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> I saw the show. Carson melted down like butter in a hot skillet. He said morality was important, but only after the election. It's nothing more than a distraction for now.



I've never seen him lose it like that before. Wagging his finger, ranting and Scarborough telling him to just answer Kay's question, that he wasn't going to turn off Kay's mic.  Hilarious!


----------



## washamericom (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Trump's surrogates are failing right and left.  A segment on Morning Joe a few minutes ago has Carson getting angry and asking that Katy Kay's mic be turned off when she pressed him for explanations of Trump's sexual allegations.  Wow, the Sleepy dwarf turned into Grumpy!
> 
> If I can find the segment on YT or elsewhere I will post it here.


i think the microphone is in obama's pants... heh


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

Oh shit, it gets better!   Another moderator just reminded Carson that Trump once referred to Carson as a pedophile during the primaries!!!!


----------



## whitehall (Oct 14, 2016)

So, the left thinks that a M.D. surgeon who has the gall to talk back to a prima donna like Katy Curic is having a "meltdown"? The lefties seem to have thin skins these days.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

washamericom said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's surrogates are failing right and left.  A segment on Morning Joe a few minutes ago has Carson getting angry and asking that Katy Kay's mic be turned off when she pressed him for explanations of Trump's sexual allegations.  Wow, the Sleepy dwarf turned into Grumpy!
> ...



Trolling. If it wasn't for trolling 90% of you righties wouldn't be able to post at all


----------



## BlueGin (Oct 14, 2016)

Meltdown to Libs usually just means disagreeing with them.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



You are a racist.  Case closed.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

whitehall said:


> So, the left thinks that a M.D. surgeon who has the gall to talk back to a prima donna like Katy Curic is having a "meltdown"? The lefties seem to have thin skins these days.



Couric?  ?????   Thank you again for your opinion and the fact that you don't know what the fuck you're talking about


----------



## Rozman (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Oh shit, it gets better!   Another moderator just reminded Carson that Trump once referred to Carson as a pedophile during the primaries!!!!



How quickly they forget....

Ted Cruz
Ben Carson

It must suck to be them and now need to kiss Trump's ass...
for whatever reason.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 14, 2016)

You almost gotta laugh. Hillary screeches "what difference does it make" during a Congressional hearing into Benghazi and the left thinks talking back to Katy Curic constitutes a "meltdown". Michael Savage was right. Liberalism is a mental illness.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Trump's surrogates are failing right and left.  A segment on Morning Joe a few minutes ago has Carson getting angry and asking that Katy Kay's mic be turned off when she pressed him for explanations of Trump's sexual allegations.  Wow, the Sleepy dwarf turned into Grumpy!
> 
> If I can find the segment on YT or elsewhere I will post it here.



I heard that this morning.  Lets all remember that Trump said he was like a pedophile.  Carson and the rest of them have no shame.  I'm waiting for the interview where one of them lets Trump wipe his nose on their tie and shoves it back in their suit coat.  These guys are bitches all for a buck


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> Meltdown to Libs usually just means disagreeing with them.



Aren't you supposed to be at work now?


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

whitehall said:


> You almost gotta laugh. Hillary screeches "what difference does it make" during a Congressional hearing into Benghazi and the left thinks talking back to Katy Curic constitutes a "meltdown". Michael Savage was right. Liberalism is a mental illness.


Again, idiot.  Not Katy Couric. God you dumb fucking people make knee jerk comments without even reviewing the basic info provided. It's out on the 'net now. 

‘Can You Turn Her Microphone Off Please?!’: This Ben Carson Interview Goes From Nuts to Nuclear


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 14, 2016)

BREAKING! WIKILEAKS EMAIL Shows Bill Clinton Allegedly Sexually Abused His 3rd COUSIN While She Babysat Chelsea » 100percentfedUp.com


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Trump's surrogates are failing right and left.  A segment on Morning Joe a few minutes ago has Carson getting angry and asking that Katy Kay's mic be turned off when she pressed him for explanations of Trump's sexual allegations.  Wow, the Sleepy dwarf turned into Grumpy!
> 
> If I can find the segment on YT or elsewhere I will post it here.
> 
> ...



Fucking racist pig.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 14, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Fucking racist.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's surrogates are failing right and left.  A segment on Morning Joe a few minutes ago has Carson getting angry and asking that Katy Kay's mic be turned off when she pressed him for explanations of Trump's sexual allegations.  Wow, the Sleepy dwarf turned into Grumpy!
> ...



That's cute.  I suggest you watch the segment.   It's something Trump would do and has done many times to female moderators


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Trump's surrogates are failing right and left.  A segment on Morning Joe a few minutes ago has Carson getting angry and asking that Katy Kay's mic be turned off when she pressed him for explanations of Trump's sexual allegations.  Wow, the Sleepy dwarf turned into Grumpy!
> 
> If I can find the segment on YT or elsewhere I will post it here.
> 
> ...



RACIST!


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 14, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > You must be racist talking about a black man like that
> ...


Do you honestly believe Democrats hold white people and black people to the same standards?

At best you literally think black people are children, and at worst you literally think black people cannot be wrong and are morally superior to white people.

What if Ben Carson treated black Hillary supporters the way Bill Clinton treated Trump supporters? Would you defend him?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 14, 2016)

It is Ironically funny to watch the Alt-Right Deplorables cry "racist".


----------



## bodecea (Oct 14, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Projection at its Alt-Right Finest........


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > You must be racist talking about a black man like that
> ...


When do you assholes NOT mention the supposed race of Trump supporters?


----------



## LaDexter (Oct 14, 2016)

Why do leftists get so mad at minorities who decide to be free thinking and reject the Democrats?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



Why do you ate black people?  Hereditary?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 14, 2016)

LaDexter said:


> Why do leftists get so mad at minorities who decide to be free thinking and reject the Democrats?



Can't have minorities not dancing a jig at their table!


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 14, 2016)

bodecea said:


> It is Ironically funny to watch the Alt-Right Deplorables cry "racist".



You are racists and the blacks are getting it loud and clear.  They're all done with the Rats keeping them in poverty, in the projects jails with no jobs, no hope.   Every four years they're bused down to vote for you stalinist creeps and then sent home with a bottle of Boones Farm and a free packet of heroin.  Nothing changes, you want to keep them right where they're at.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 14, 2016)

bodecea said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Why are you scared to answer the question?

What would do if Ben Carson said that he "knows" where the black Hillary supporters are coming from because he also grew up in the ghetto(he did btw)?


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 14, 2016)

Well, I guess I have three thoughts on that piece:

Katty Kay is a hottie
Who in the world would want to be a "surrogate" for one of these people, and why?
Katty Kay is a hottie
.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 14, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Wow, I never even thought of seeing black people as children.  Who's putting those ideas into YOUR head.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 14, 2016)

LaDexter said:


> Why do leftists get so mad at minorities who decide to be free thinking and reject the Democrats?



Because conservatives are wrong about almost everything.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 14, 2016)

bodecea said:


> It is Ironically funny to watch the Alt-Right Deplorables cry "racist".


What about the alt-left?

It is hilarious to watch how the alt-left is challenging you on your progressive credentials and exposing you as the racist regressive pieces of shit that you are.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 14, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> Well, I guess I have three thoughts on that piece:
> 
> Katty Kay is a hottie
> Who in the world would want to be a "surrogate" for one of these people, and why?
> ...



Katty Kay is a manface who steals points because of her accent.


----------



## LaDexter (Oct 14, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Because conservatives are wrong about almost everything




So you admit you have CONTEMPT for the right of minorities to disagree with you and your sick in the head factless, truthless party of corrupt kleptocrats??


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 14, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Then why don't you believe non-whites can be racist?

Why don't you admit that racist non-whites account for millions of Democrat votes every election?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 14, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Why do leftists get so mad at minorities who decide to be free thinking and reject the Democrats?
> ...



You feel exactly the same way about minorities who aren't conservatives.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 14, 2016)

LaDexter said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Because conservatives are wrong about almost everything
> ...



I have contempt for all rightwingers.


----------



## LaDexter (Oct 14, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> I have contempt for all rightwingers




But you imply that minorities do not have the right to freely think.  You, the master Democrat, think for them, and they should obey.  

Has the Democratic Party really changed from before the Civil War on this issue??


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 14, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


You are a right winger.

You are the most regressive of regressive pieces of shit in the western world.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 14, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> I saw the show. Carson melted down like butter in a hot skillet. He said morality was important, but only after the election. It's nothing more than a distraction for now.



Carson's an idiot savant.  Talented in one craft, a fucking idiot in the rest of life.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 14, 2016)

LaDexter said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > I have contempt for all rightwingers
> ...



I said they were wrong to be conservative.  You're the one who injected the obviously racist notion of free thinking.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 14, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



Nice meltdown.  Try anger management.


----------



## LaDexter (Oct 14, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> You are a right winger.
> 
> You are the most regressive of regressive pieces of shit in the western world




I love the intellectual nature of the Hillary campaign people...


----------



## LaDexter (Oct 14, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> I said they were wrong to be conservative




Why?

Why can't minorities decide for themselves if they are or are not part of a given ideology?  

What gives you the right to think for them and dictate?


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 14, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > It is Ironically funny to watch the Alt-Right Deplorables cry "racist".
> ...



Let's be clear .. your racist ass doesn't speak for black people .. and you'd have to be an absolute dimwit who knows nothing about politics to claim that black people are going to vote for the orange clown.

What fucking sissies you knuckleheads are. You spend all day on this board denigrating black people .. just as you're doing now .. then you're stupid enough to believe that we're going to vote for your all-white party to save your wrinkled asses from another defeat. Essentially begging black people to vote for your racist candidate to save you. :0)

Ain't going to happen Jethro. 

Go right ahead .. say all the  fucked-up nasty shit you can muster about black people because it doesn't mean shit to anybody but you insecure morons.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 14, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Maybe you should try to not make me angry with your blatant hypocrisy and complete ignorance about everything to do with politics.


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 14, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Sheeeeit...I'm blacker than you are, boy.  I grew up in Detroit on Hubbard between 5 Mile and Lyndon...played ball all day with the brothas downtown and over at River Rouge...boxed at Kronk Gym.  I know what I know and what you don't know, ya dig?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 14, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



I don't want _anyone _dancing a jig at my table.  You don't understand conservatism.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 14, 2016)

Liberals are such racist POS'


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 14, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



I know that hardline conservatives are wholly intolerant of anyone who disagrees with them.


----------



## LaDexter (Oct 14, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> to claim that black people are going to vote for the orange clown




So YOU speak for ALL black people, and those who do not agree and support Trump are, what....

A) Uncle Toms
B) Oreos
C) Sell Outs
D) all of the above

LOL!!!


You don't speak for anyone but yourself, bigot.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 14, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


It sucks losing your privileges, doesn't it?

Why can't you even take a fraction of your own shit that you dish out?

Why are black people so stupidly reactionary?


----------



## LaDexter (Oct 14, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> I know that hardline conservatives are wholly intolerant of anyone who disagrees with them.




But they are not racially sensitive there - they are intolerant on ideology, and embrace free thinking people of all stripes who agree with them.  Your side is different.  You seem to believe minorities do NOT have the right to oppose the Democrats.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 14, 2016)

whitehall said:


> You almost gotta laugh. Hillary screeches "what difference does it make" during a Congressional hearing into Benghazi and the left thinks talking back to Katy Curic constitutes a "meltdown". Michael Savage was right. Liberalism is a mental illness.





I've lost count on how many times Hillary was investigated over Benghazi, including one by the Republican Select Committee. The fact that you're still beating that dead horse shows you have a mental illness.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Trump's surrogates are failing right and left.  A segment on Morning Joe a few minutes ago has Carson getting angry and asking that Katy Kay's mic be turned off when she pressed him for explanations of Trump's sexual allegations.  Wow, the Sleepy dwarf turned into Grumpy!
> 
> If I can find the segment on YT or elsewhere I will post it here.
> 
> ...



You know what?  That "interview" is why nobody takes MSNBC seriously anymore!  They invite Ben Carson on to talk and then they continually interrupt him and talk over his answers to questions because they don't like the message he's saying.  Meltdown?  The people that were melting down were Joe Scarborough and Katy Kay.  Scarborough threw a hissy fit because Carson said "you folks in the media"...like Carson had just said something personally insulting to him!

I don't know why any conservative would agree to appear on MSNBC...you KNOW what you're going to get for treatment before you even open your mouth!


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 14, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Says the idiot who has "contempt" for all right wingers.....


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2016)

And when Carson said "Can you turn her mic off?" he did so with a big smile on his face...obviously being tongue in cheek.  His point however was well taken...if you have me here to speak...THEN LET ME SPEAK!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...





I just watched this bizarre episode of a man who claims to be Christian, but doesn't want to talk about ethics & morality until after the election.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 14, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



You're projecting again Captain. Racist.


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 14, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > You almost gotta laugh. Hillary screeches "what difference does it make" during a Congressional hearing into Benghazi and the left thinks talking back to Katy Curic constitutes a "meltdown". Michael Savage was right. Liberalism is a mental illness.
> ...



600 requests for security went unanswered....where was she?   The attack was blamed on a video when she knew it wasn't.  7 hours passed between the first attack and the second...calls for help were given...NO HELP CAME. They were running guns at that annex to Libyan rebels but they fell into al-Qaida hands.   All this while she was doing her little jig singing "we came he died" about Ghaddafi....Why would we ask any questions of the psycho you ask?  seriously?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 14, 2016)

Why do Progressives and Liberals hate minorities?


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Why don't you watch the segment instead of boring us with your false opinion that what happened on live television this morning had ANYTHING to do with racism?  Calling the race card....So O.J. of you.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Why do Progressives and Liberals hate minorities?



Trying to deflect from Carson's massive failure to support the man who called him a pedophile is very interesting to watch.  I suggest you watch the segment and stop deflecting.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> Well, I guess I have three thoughts on that piece:
> 
> Katty Kay is a hottie
> Who in the world would want to be a "surrogate" for one of these people, and why?
> ...



Katty Kay commented after Carson left the building that what he did was censorship and after 15 minutes he still never answered her question, "Do you think the women who have claimed these allegations are lying?"   And when Carson went ballistic she replied that she asked that question because Carson commented that first class airplanes in the 1980s had "huge armrests".


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Trump's surrogates are failing right and left.  A segment on Morning Joe a few minutes ago has Carson getting angry and asking that Katy Kay's mic be turned off when she pressed him for explanations of Trump's sexual allegations.  Wow, the Sleepy dwarf turned into Grumpy!
> 
> If I can find the segment on YT or elsewhere I will post it here.
> 
> ...



Rain Man Carson is loony tunes.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the show. Carson melted down like butter in a hot skillet. He said morality was important, but only after the election. It's nothing more than a distraction for now.
> ...



Boy, you got that right.  He was so out of his depth this morning that Scarborough had to just stop the conversation and ask, "Why don't you  just answer the question?"  And Carson just continued to sputter and talk about the economy of the U.S. in 1850, like it was something he had memorized.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 14, 2016)

LaDexter said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > I know that hardline conservatives are wholly intolerant of anyone who disagrees with them.
> ...


Democrats don't allow white people to truly oppose them either.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I guess I have three thoughts on that piece:
> ...



When did Carson EVER go "ballistic" despite being ganged up on by the three MSNBC interviewers who constantly talked over his answers?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Carson's answer is that nobody should care about this manufactured scandal when the country is a train about to go off the tracks...an answer that obviously didn't sit well with Joe, Katy and the other MSNBC reporter because THEY went ballistic when Carson wouldn't play their game and focus on the Trump sex "scandal"!


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Did you watch the segment?  He started the whole thing by not answering a simple question.  When asked if he thought the Trump accusers were lying he just should have said yes, which would have corroborated his initial statements.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> And when Carson said "Can you turn her mic off?" he did so with a big smile on his face...obviously being tongue in cheek.  His point however was well taken...if you have me here to speak...THEN LET ME SPEAK!



You're nuts.  He wasn't smiling, he was seething.  And pointing into the camera.  Total meltdown.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Trump's surrogates are failing right and left.  A segment on Morning Joe a few minutes ago has Carson getting angry and asking that Katy Kay's mic be turned off when she pressed him for explanations of Trump's sexual allegations.  Wow, the Sleepy dwarf turned into Grumpy!
> 
> If I can find the segment on YT or elsewhere I will post it here.
> 
> ...



Jesus H. Carson is not very bright, doesn't matter what he did for a living this tool has no normal cognitive abilities. He can't answer a question so demands a journalist have her microphone turned off? He didn't want to answer the question because there is no defense of Trump. It's like trying to defend Bill Cosby.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Obviously they do or else Obama would have banned the 2016 election, as many redneck rightwing websites tried to say was going to happen this year.  What a fucking joke the GOP is!  What free entertainment!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



Carson did the intelligent thing.  He didn't take the bait.  Those three "interviewers" wanted to make the entire segment about Trump's alleged sexual assaults and Ben Carson wanted to talk about issues.  The people that "lost it" worked for MSNBC because they couldn't browbeat Carson into giving them what they wanted.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Nope,  Carson had opening comments about Trump's accusers that got the question posed in the first place.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's surrogates are failing right and left.  A segment on Morning Joe a few minutes ago has Carson getting angry and asking that Katy Kay's mic be turned off when she pressed him for explanations of Trump's sexual allegations.  Wow, the Sleepy dwarf turned into Grumpy!
> ...



Did you watch the interview?  Carson jokingly asked if Katy Kat's microphone could be turned off because she was talking over his answer and wouldn't shut up.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



This thread isn't about racism.  Try READING an O/P before you open your pie hole and let the the flies out.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



So now you're claiming that it was Carson that brought up the sexual harassment?  Really?  LOL


----------



## bodecea (Oct 14, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's surrogates are failing right and left.  A segment on Morning Joe a few minutes ago has Carson getting angry and asking that Katy Kay's mic be turned off when she pressed him for explanations of Trump's sexual allegations.  Wow, the Sleepy dwarf turned into Grumpy!
> ...


Did you see the interview where he suddenly shouted "My luggage" and went running off?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



Sure it is.. it is about you people trashing minorities.  That is racism.. you are a racist.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 14, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



What, so all black people are porters?  Wow, that's not even remotely racist.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



I still have the entire segment on DVR, not edited nor condensed.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2016)

What's laughable is that anyone would portray Carson's performance as a "meltdown"!  They tried to tag team him, repeatedly talking over his answers and he calmly kept making the same point.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 14, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> What's laughable is that anyone would portray Carson's performance as a "meltdown"!  They tried to tag team him, repeatedly talking over his answers and he calmly kept making the same point.



In their mind, he is just another "uppity black man".


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Then kindly show me where Carson "melted down", Waiting.  Quite frankly...I think that claim borders on farce.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



He also asked Scarborough for a a plug to put in her mic.  I bet Trump takes him off the surrogate tour.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Kindly watch the entire interview with Carson.  It's also in transcript now but that's lost on people like you who don't read much less research.


----------



## LaDexter (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Reported for trolling.




s/b "reported for telling too much truth about the racial bigotry still in place in the Democratic Party, a party that has supported state sponsored DNA discrimination its entire existence.... slavery, segregation, affirmative action"


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



I've watched what you provided.  Once again...where did Carson "melt down"?  You are the person not answering a question.


----------



## LaDexter (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> This thread isn't about racism




It most certainly is about racial BIGOTRY still in place in the Democratic Party = total contempt for the rights of minorities to disagree with it...


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm a History major...who then went on to get an MBA.  Which of those things means that I don't have the ability to "read"?

Your accusation that I can't read has about as much validity as your claim that Ben Carson "melted down"!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 14, 2016)

Just watched the video. That's more passion than I've ever seen out of Carson. Good for him


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Trump's surrogates are failing right and left.  A segment on Morning Joe a few minutes ago has Carson getting angry and asking that Katy Kay's mic be turned off when she pressed him for explanations of Trump's sexual allegations.  Wow, the Sleepy dwarf turned into Grumpy!
> 
> If I can find the segment on YT or elsewhere I will post it here.
> 
> ...



Were the leftist hate sites OUTRAGED, OUTRAGED I TELLS YA?

:yawn:

The day you Communists aren't shitting your pants over something will be galactic shift.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Funny how you dismiss any video that might prove you wrong offhand, but yet you expect right wingers bow to a shock jock television station solely devoted to getting Democrats elected.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > And when Carson said "Can you turn her mic off?" he did so with a big smile on his face...obviously being tongue in cheek.  His point however was well taken...if you have me here to speak...THEN LET ME SPEAK!
> ...



You're lying now, Waiting.  Would you like me to point out the time on that video where he made the comment and then gave the camera a big smile?

If you look at the video at around 4:40...Carson makes the turn off the mic comment and then gives the camera a big smile.  Would you like to apologize?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 14, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> I'm a History major...who then went on to get an MBA.  Which of those things means that I don't have the ability to "read"?
> 
> Your accusation that I can't read has about as much validity as your claim that Ben Carson "melted down"!



I'm an MBA who went on to get a Ph.D.

While perhaps not as impressive as the Ethnic Studies BA that NYcrabeater has, I do have a tad of education...


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 14, 2016)

*Mod Note:

Thread's been "mildly" cleaned. Topic is alive and well. But this should be in MEDIA -- not politics. 
Going there now.. *


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a History major...who then went on to get an MBA.  Which of those things means that I don't have the ability to "read"?
> ...



I found Waiting's comment on my inability to read rather amusing, Uncensored.  I read two newspapers on pretty much a daily basis and have boxes of books stacked up in my garage because I don't have enough space for them on my bookshelves in the house.


----------



## OKTexas (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Trump's surrogates are failing right and left.  A segment on Morning Joe a few minutes ago has Carson getting angry and asking that Katy Kay's mic be turned off when she pressed him for explanations of Trump's sexual allegations.  Wow, the Sleepy dwarf turned into Grumpy!
> 
> If I can find the segment on YT or elsewhere I will post it here.
> 
> ...



Typical fucking regressive sycophant, won't STFU and give a person a chance to answer, constantly interrupting when they don't get the answer they want. I don't know why the waste their time going on these shows, Richard Fowler on Fox is another who tries to constantly filibusterer a conversation. Regressives have no basic manners.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 14, 2016)

LaDexter said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > I said they were wrong to be conservative
> ...



What makes you believe that we don't think for ourselves?

W


Tom Horn said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



I don't give a fuck where you grew up .. you're a fucking racist. And if you grew up where you said you did, you grew up in the ghetto. That doesn't make you black, nor does you playing ball with the "brothas" make you any blacker than a golf ball. You're a racist, that what the fuck you are .. and a dumb one at that. Your thought that black people are going to vote for an all-white party and candidate demonstrates that you don't know a damn thing about us. That's never happened in large numbers, nor is that ever going to happen.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2016)

Still waiting for your answer to my question as to where Carson "melted down", Waiting!  Your screen name is becoming rather apropos.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 14, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> Still waiting for your answer to my question as to where Carson "melted down", Waiting!  Your screen name is becoming rather apropos.



Since you'd never concede it was a meltdown, why should he bother?


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 14, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



What privileges did I lose moron?

What have you 'dished out?' I don't see it.

Say something stupid .. and I'll have fun reacting to it.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 14, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



.. and who constantly contradicted himself throughout the interview.

"let's be Christians .. but not during elections."


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for your answer to my question as to where Carson "melted down", Waiting!  Your screen name is becoming rather apropos.
> ...



I'm simply asking Waiting for the "location" of the supposed meltdown, Carbineer!  He's already claimed that Carson didn't smile when he made the comment about turning off Katy Kat's mic and I showed that wasn't the case by providing a time when it took place.  Why can't he do the same in return?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 14, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Time out.  Are you saying you've seen the clip and don't consider it a 'meltdown', or you haven't seen the clip?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Of course I've seen the clip!  How would I know that Carson smiled after making the turn off her mic comment?  He didn't melt down.  Considering he was constantly being talked over by one of the three MSNBC "interviewers" he remained remarkably calm.  The only thing that approached a melt down was Joe Scarborough getting huffy when Carson referred to "you folks in the media" as if that was an insult of some kind!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 14, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I rest my case, from my original post.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Sorry, but you're trying to twist it just like a good rightie should.  Good luck.  No one buys it.  Here's proof.  Not smiling but chastising her.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

How amazing that the moderators think this is a "Media" story.  They are playing censor, too, just like Carson.  So all the other threads about Trump's accusers should be moved here, too.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...





Dr. Banner, is that you?


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 14, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



It is a scandal, and either the right thinks morality is important or not. Evidently they don't think it is.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



The right seems to care an awful lot about Bill Clinton's scandal, then and NOW.  I bet Carson wouldn't not have quibbled if Kay had asked him about Bill instead of Donald.  Trump called Carson a pedophile so what does the guy do?  Go out on the campaign trail for him.  What a whore.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> How amazing that the moderators think this is a "Media" story.  They are playing censor, too, just like Carson.  So all the other threads about Trump's accusers should be moved here, too.



It's their board.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 14, 2016)

Worse than Carson's tantrum was the statement he made right after,

when he said it did not matter whether the women were telling the truth, or not.

------- please.  lol


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 14, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



I didn't grow up in a ghetto but even if I did, I wouldn't live there my whole life like you are. Of course you won't change parties because you're what used to be called a "house n***er, all nice-nice with the mastah.  That's why I call you "Jim" like all the train porters were called back in the day.  You're just pissed that I see through you like a dirty windshield.  You're terrified of change even if it might benefit you so you'll stay on the plantation and get those EBT pork ribs and drink your tall boys and maybe play the knockout game on some white boy caught on the wrong street.  You call me a "racist" when you sound like something out of Panther screech.  You're too far gone to bother with further other than to say keep shooting at cops if you'd rather deal with the Klan.


----------



## xyz (Oct 14, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > It is Ironically funny to watch the Alt-Right Deplorables cry "racist".
> ...


Yeah, most black communities have shown that they support Trump without a doubt, up to the point of rioting in order to support the Donald. This time they'll vote for someone with real ties to real Stalinists, so instead of that cheap hick drink, they'll get authentic vodka, and at a good price as well.

And of course, the majority of people in black communities want tougher policing, and of course are looking forward to their next encounter with police. They'll welcome more frisking with open arms.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

More "media"....

Trump faces two new groping accusations as presidential campaign reels

Fri Oct 14, 2016 | 3:22pm EDT
*Trump faces two new groping accusations as presidential campaign reels*


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



Why don't you two get a room.


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 14, 2016)

xyz said:


> Yeah, most black communities have shown that they support Trump without a doubt, up to the point of rioting in order to support the Donald. This time they'll vote for someone with real ties to real Stalinists, so instead of that cheap hick drink, they'll get authentic vodka, and at a good price as well.
> 
> And of course, the majority of people in black communities want tougher policing, and of course are looking forward to their next encounter with police. They'll welcome more frisking with open arms.



There are thousands of decent blacks trying to raise their kids in the drug-infested projects who would welcome some real changes instead of the same old Rat promises that never come true.  They'll give Trump a chance when the curtain closes on election day...and they'll keep quiet about it before and afterward.   Your attempt at satire is as old and tired as the Rat rhetoric....talking points, call anybody who tells the truth a "racist", and feel like that somehow makes YOU black too.  Well you ain't black and if you get caught on the wrong street downtown, your "I'm with Her" button won't keep them from beating your ass and taking your shoes and pants along with your watch and wallet.  You can't complain if that happens because Rat thinking gives them little alternative because of their miserable looking future.


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Why don't you two get a room.



You looking for a threesome, loser?


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 14, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > BlackAsCoal said:
> ...


The privilege to avoid criticism in a political discussion based on race. Trump supporters(unlike spineless Republicans of the past) will call you a racist when you cross the same line that you made for whites long ago.

You dish out bullshit about the "all-white party" all the time.  Republicans have done 10 times more to try to get black votes than Democrats will ever do to get any white votes and you think Republicans hate you for not doing 1000 times more.

You idiots react to every instance that you think has to do with racial discrimination before you know ANYTHING about the situation. Remember when BLM thought the baby in the zoo exhibit this year was white?


----------



## xyz (Oct 14, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> There are thousands of decent blacks trying to raise their kids in the drug-infested projects who would welcome some real changes instead of the same old Rat promises that never come true.  They'll give Trump a chance when the curtain closes on election day...and they'll keep quiet about it before and afterward.   Your attempt at satire is as old and tired as the Rat rhetoric....talking points, call anybody who tells the truth a "racist", and feel like that somehow makes YOU black too.  Well you ain't black and if you get caught on the wrong street downtown, your "I'm with Her" button won't keep them from beating your ass and taking your shoes and pants along with your watch and wallet.  You can't complain if that happens because Rat thinking gives them little alternative because of their miserable looking future.


Have you ever been to the ghetto? I actually have, many times. I do not claim to be black. I also don't own a Hillary button.


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 14, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> The privilege to avoid criticism in a political discussion based on race. Trump supporters(unlike spineless Republicans of the past) will call you a racist when you cross the same line that you made for whites long ago.
> 
> You dish out bullshit about the "all-white party" all the time.  Republicans have done 10 times more to try to get black votes than Democrats will ever do to get any white votes and you think Republicans hate you for not doing 1000 times more.
> 
> You idiots react to every instance that you think has to do with racial discrimination before you know ANYTHING about the situation. Remember when BLM thought the baby in the zoo exhibit this year was white?



Blackascoal came on here to taunt us about being Trump supporters and got his black ass handed to him.  SURPRISE!  He came here thinking the little white weaklings would treat him like a groupies treat a rap star.  What he got instead was a challenge to every stupid racist thing he said and he's lost every skirmish.  Wouldn't surprise me if it's Asslips (rapist) in drag seeing as how he can't show his face around here anymore.


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 14, 2016)

xyz said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > There are thousands of decent blacks trying to raise their kids in the drug-infested projects who would welcome some real changes instead of the same old Rat promises that never come true.  They'll give Trump a chance when the curtain closes on election day...and they'll keep quiet about it before and afterward.   Your attempt at satire is as old and tired as the Rat rhetoric....talking points, call anybody who tells the truth a "racist", and feel like that somehow makes YOU black too.  Well you ain't black and if you get caught on the wrong street downtown, your "I'm with Her" button won't keep them from beating your ass and taking your shoes and pants along with your watch and wallet.  You can't complain if that happens because Rat thinking gives them little alternative because of their miserable looking future.
> ...



Have you ever been to Oklahoma?....get lost.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 14, 2016)

How great is it now that Trump and his RWnut fans are effectively calling this a vast LEFT wing conspiracy?


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 14, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> How great is it now that Trump and his RWnut fans are effectively calling this a vast LEFT wing conspiracy?



All of his dialogue going forward is going to hint, if not smack, of conspiracy theories and a rigged election.  But hey, his long-term plan is to form a cable network, the Trump Channel, with Roger Ailes and Breitbart, his advisors.  He wants another television show.  What will he call it?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



You're unbelievable.  Do you want me to bring up the screen shot where he's smiling?  You think you can fool people by pretending that he didn't and posting a picture like that?  At 4:40 of that tape he asks if someone can turn her mic off because Katty Kat AND Joe Scarborough are both talking over his answer having hissy fits because he won't give them what they want and he makes the turn off her mic comment, smiles and laughs.

Ben Carson didn't lose his cool.  On the contrary he stood his ground while the entire MSNBC "crew" tried to goad him into losing his cool.  Your string is based on bullshit, Waiting!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



It's a "scandal" that was invented by the Clinton camp to counter the damning Wikileaks email dump they knew was coming out.  You could see this coming a mile away and Ben Carson said as much.  The woman who swore Donald Trump assaulted her on that airplane flight?  Her claims have already been called into question by another person who said they were on that flight in first class and didn't see what the woman claimed.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 14, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Where was the other woman sitting? Was she in the same row? Was she in another row and was able to see over the high back seats? Was the woman watching them for the entire flight? More info needed before credibility can be determined.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



So the accuser of Trump should be believed without "more info" but the person who said it never happened shouldn't be?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2016)

This whole thing is bullshit.  It's a political hit carried out by the sleaziest political machine since the Kennedy's and their sycophants in the main stream media who's only purpose is to provide another story other than what's been revealed in the Wikileaks email dump.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 14, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



They both need to establish credibility. The molested woman's claim matches the way Trump claims he behaves.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2016)

All of these accusations against Trump that you're hearing right now will disappear like a fart in the wind as soon as the election happens.  This is the worst performance by "journalists" in decades.  They're no better than a State controlled news outlet like the Soviet controlled Pravda.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 14, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Quit whining. Your party nominated a crazy sleaze bag. Not my fault.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2016)

So you're buying that this all came out weeks before the election...at the same time as the Wikileaks email dump...and even though Donald Trump has been running for the office of the President for well over a year now?  You're REALLY buying that!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2016)

What's laughable is YOUR party is running of "morality" when your candidate is the sleaziest, most corrupt, most dishonest, most bought and paid for politician in the history of the country!  If you'd told me six months ago that was going to be Hillary Clinton's only "message" a month before the election I would have told you to stop smoking crack!


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 14, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> So you're buying that this all came out weeks before the election...at the same time as the Wikileaks email dump...and even though Donald Trump has been running for the office of the President for well over a year now?  You're REALLY buying that!



Wikileaks has been saying for weeks that they had stuff to release at the right time. How is that different?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 15, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > So you're buying that this all came out weeks before the election...at the same time as the Wikileaks email dump...and even though Donald Trump has been running for the office of the President for well over a year now?  You're REALLY buying that!
> ...



What's "different" is that Wikileaks is releasing emails that reveal how corrupt the Clinton political machine is and the Clinton political machines response is a smear campaign obviously timed to take place at the time that the damaging Clinton emails are released.  Do you honestly buy that all these women suddenly decided to accuse Donald Trump of sexual assault at the very same time that the Wikileaks email dump took place even though most of them happened YEARS ago and he's been running for President for a long...long time?

This is such an obvious smear tactic by the Clinton camp it borders on farce.  You can see in the released emails how they have coordinated all of what they're doing with the mainstream media...from getting their questions put into the debates...to getting a preview of what the debate questions would be.  You don't have to be a genius to figure out that the people who run the networks and happily gave Hillary the "answers to the test" in regards to the debates would have few qualms about pushing a narrative that Trump sexually assaults women to obscure both what Clinton's machine has done but more importantly to obscure what THEY have done to help her in that endeavor!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 15, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Worse than Carson's tantrum was the statement he made right after,
> 
> when he said it did not matter whether the women were telling the truth, or not.
> 
> ------- please.  lol



First of all, nobody (except Joe Scarborough) threw a tantrum on that interview!  Secondly, what Carson said was that what mattered is that our country was careening down a train track about to go over a cliff and that we should be talking about important issues not this bullshit smear job by the Clinton camp!


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 15, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



What's different is that you are butt hurt because people are more concerned about that pig the right nominated than any silly wikileaks story.


----------



## xyz (Oct 15, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> Have you ever been to Oklahoma?....get lost.


No.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 15, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



He petulantly attacked Katty Kay for asking him a yes or no question.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 15, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Worse than Carson's tantrum was the statement he made right after,
> ...



So you agree with Carson that it doesn't matter if eight women are telling the truth about being molested by Donald Trump.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 15, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Trump's surrogates are failing right and left.  A segment on Morning Joe a few minutes ago has Carson getting angry and asking that Katy Kay's mic be turned off when she pressed him for explanations of Trump's sexual allegations.


Liar. She kept interrupting him and there was no meltdown. I saw the video this morning. Leftists lie and smear, it's what you do.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 15, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> He petulantly attacked Katty Kay for asking him a yes or no question.


No he didn't even do it once. A host can ask a question but they can't dictate the answer. Which is what leftists love to do.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 15, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> Quit whining. Your party nominated a crazy sleaze bag. Not my fault.


It's IS your fault for thinking he is somehow worse than the national disaster known as Hillary Clinton. Obviously nothing he did was serious enough to merit mention at the time, now it's life and death?

You're a bad joke.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 15, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > He petulantly attacked Katty Kay for asking him a yes or no question.
> ...



You're delusional.  She asked him a simple question and he immediately went off on a rant about how she was trying to trick him, trap him, and whatnot.  It was pathetic.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 15, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's surrogates are failing right and left.  A segment on Morning Joe a few minutes ago has Carson getting angry and asking that Katy Kay's mic be turned off when she pressed him for explanations of Trump's sexual allegations.
> ...



She kept interrupting him because he was attacking her for asking a simple, straightforward, relevant question.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 15, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


She asked a leading question, that's dishonest. He said he didn't care if it was true or not and was more concerned about the issues. The leftists asshole did not like the answer so continued to badger the man. The delusion is all yours.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 15, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


He didn't attack her anymore than saying no to a child is an attack. You're a liberal so see no fault in anything liberals do.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 15, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Quit whining. Your party nominated a crazy sleaze bag. Not my fault.
> ...




He wasn't trying to be our president at the time. The requirements for president are different than the requirements for spoiled rich guy.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 15, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



He wasn't "petulant"...he wasn't even annoyed!  When Katty, Joe and the other woman ALL started talking over him he smiled and made a joke about turning off her mic!  You liberals can't even tell the difference between a tongue and cheek remark delivered with a big smile and someone being upset!  This entire string is a joke!


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 15, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


....IF you are a Republican. He's been around for a while now and this garbage just comes out so your theory makes no sense.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 15, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



I agree with Carson that falling for this "red herring" that's been put out there by the Clinton campaign to divert attention from what's being revealed by the Wikileaks email dumps is ridiculous!


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 15, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Obviously you weren't watching the meltdown. Your description doesn't match what was seen on television.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 15, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



I watched the clip several times...THERE WAS NO "MELTDOWN"!  The closest someone got to being "petulant" as a matter of fact is Joe Scarborough...who for some unknown reason took offense at being referred to as "you folks in the media"!  Why someone would get pissy about THAT is something you'll have to explain!


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 15, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Your evaluation of the facts makes no sense. His garbage has been well known for a long time. He has bragged about it for years.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 15, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Now you're down to trolling.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 15, 2016)

Waiting tried to lie and say Carson wasn't smiling as he made his can you turn off the mic comment.  Why?  Because Waiting wants to portray Carson as coming unhinged under questioning by the MSNBC interviewers.  That wasn't even close to what happened though.  Even though they outnumbered him 3 to 1 and continually talked over his answers because they couldn't steer the interview in the direction they wanted to take it, Carson remained completely unflustered and continued to talk about serious issues that confront the country.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 15, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



For years?  Yet this tape is released and the women accusing Trump are trotted out weeks before the election?  If you can't see this for EXACTLY what it is...a political smear job carried out by the sleaziest group of people I've ever seen...then you are either incredibly naive or incredible dishonest!


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 15, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Which part of my post do you doubt?


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 15, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


See above.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 15, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Is that your biggest concern? Why has the right been talking about an October surprise for so long? Could it be because all that wikileaks crap was held until now?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 15, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Are you now claiming that the Trump Campaign controls Julian Assange and WikiLeaks?  Back that up with some kind of proof!  Assange is a third party in this...a source that has the goods on Clinton and the Democrats and is releasing what he has.  The Trump smear is to draw attention away from what's being revealed about Clinton.  It's been done as nothing more than a diversion...and it's been set up for quite some time because the Clinton people know they're dirty and know how bad they look when people get a look at how they do business!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 15, 2016)

And Wikileaks has been releasing damaging thing about Clinton for months now.  Was Assange holding some of the more damaging things?  Probably.  That doesn't make them less true however.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 15, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> And Wikileaks has been releasing damaging thing about Clinton for months now.  Was Assange holding some of the more damaging things?  Probably.  That doesn't make them less true however.



Does the fact that trump's victims are just now being known make them any less true?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 15, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > And Wikileaks has been releasing damaging thing about Clinton for months now.  Was Assange holding some of the more damaging things?  Probably.  That doesn't make them less true however.
> ...



Yeah, actually it does.  Why would you wait until weeks before the election to suddenly decide you're going to "come out" with your claim that Donald Trump sexually assaulted you?  Why wouldn't you have done THAT back when he first announced that he was running for President if not before?  Are you telling me that you honestly believe that 11 year old tape was suddenly discovered last week?  It's so painfully obvious that this has been a coordinated effort by the Clinton political machine and the main stream media that it's laughable that anyone is even pretending otherwise.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 15, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Trump's surrogates are failing right and left.  A segment on Morning Joe a few minutes ago has Carson getting angry and asking that Katy Kay's mic be turned off when she pressed him for explanations of Trump's sexual allegations.  Wow, the Sleepy dwarf turned into Grumpy!
> 
> If I can find the segment on YT or elsewhere I will post it here.
> 
> ...


Carson is clearly a liar.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 15, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...




You are really trying to make something out of nothing. Do you really think all those wikileaks releases are being released as soon as possible? Of course not. They have had them for a while and were waited for the best time to release them. What's-his-name even said he would release info just before the election. Quit whining.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 16, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



I just said that Assange was holding things back and not releasing it all at once!  That doesn't make any of it untrue...does it?  Do you even hear the Clinton camp trying to deny that what's in the emails was authentic?  I'm sorry, Bulldog but I'm pretty sure Assange has something saved that is really damaging to Hillary.  The question then becomes...what excuse are the main stream media going to use not to cover what's been exposed if the Trump "sexual assault" smear is losing steam?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 16, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's surrogates are failing right and left.  A segment on Morning Joe a few minutes ago has Carson getting angry and asking that Katy Kay's mic be turned off when she pressed him for explanations of Trump's sexual allegations.  Wow, the Sleepy dwarf turned into Grumpy!
> ...



Why?  Because he's black and a conservative?  This string is a farce.  Carson handled the MSNBC crowd with remarkable aplomb.  They WANTED him to lose his temper and they did their best to goad him into doing so by talking over him and pretending he hadn't answered their questions but Carson was smiling as he waited for them to stop ranting.


----------

